# Polycystic Ovary Syndrome



## fitz (Dec 19, 2001)

Hi allI was wondering if any women here have PCOS? I do and I also suffer from IBSWomen with PCOS often suffer from INsulin Resistance and I am wondering if this contributes to my IBS.any thoughts?


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

One GYN said I did, but another said no????


----------



## TryingToDeal (Dec 21, 2001)

I have PCOS and fibroids and it seems that whenever it's that time of the month of my firbroids are acting up my IBS gets a lot worse i know pcos is a hormonal thing kinda maybe ibs is too/ im not sure i just know they seem to make the other worse


----------



## caca (Jun 10, 2000)

Yes, I have been diagnosed with PCOS. Although I can't really say it has anything to do with my IBS. As I have been feeling quite well IBS way, however PCOS is still quite prevalent.


----------

